# Drug prices/Lobbyists screwing us all



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2004/03/ ... 05700.shtm

Ken , this is the story, its interesting


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Government control of drug prices???That would be anti Republican/Conservative wouldn't it???

The only reason I don't get mine from Canada is that my healh ins. covers most of it.Otherwise I would be doing it also.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

> Government control of drug prices???That would be anti Republican/Conservative wouldn't it???


The problem is the government is already intervening in the market right now, and sadly its a republican administration doing it :eyeroll: . Although this one is controlled by congress from both sides of the aisle there is so much lobby money floating around I'm pretty sure they spread it around and there are just as many Democrats wiht their hands out. They all ought to be kicked out. You really still don't get me, do you :lol:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I would guess that Senators and Reps. from either party from states that border Canada would be all for us going to Canada to get drugs.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Not when the drugs companies are bribiing them not to, and it isn't just the states on the border UPS goes anywhere :lol:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Bobm said:


> Not when the drugs companies are bribiing them not to, and it isn't just the states on the border UPS goes anywhere :lol:


Now Bobm, it's not "bribing", it's "lobying". :roll:


----------

